# The Fire Lizards Chapter and Friends



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

A while back I decided I wanted to expand my 40k experience and pick up a marine army - something easy and fun to convert/paint. I wanted to play Salamanders, but then the new SM codex came out ... and now everyone is playing Salamanders. Goddamn.

So the Fire Lizards chapter was born, a Salamanders successor, to make up for the fact that every marine player and their mother is running the green buggers.

Some of you saw the Inquisitor I posted a while back, he'll be running with this army mostly, if you didn't see him before here's a shot for good measure:











I decided I wanted to run Librarians as my HQ most of the time, so I converted one up out of the Marine Captain box set, along with some other bits I had around. Note: He's standing on a sprue because he has no base yet, just wires out the bottom of his feet

Front









Back









Side










Then I had a spare lightning claw lying around in my bitz box ... and I decided to whip together a captain out of standard plastic marine parts. Of course a single Lightning claw is no good, so I did my best to sculpt a second. This one is still WIP since I ran out of GS and am waiting for the next batch to come in.

Front









Side









Back









Right









His cloak needs to be finished and scaled, the same as the front, and the LC is still missing the rest of the power cabling near his elbow, but it's mostly finished. Both models have custom powerplants, with the top vents replaced with Saurus heads (not original I know, but looks so awesome I couldn't pass it up).

The last for today is the sternguard sarge, Not much done to him, just a greenstuffed robe and helmet. I think I saw an older version helmet that looked like that at some point, and decided the sternguard vets were a good place to put the older style armor. Also, he has magnetized arms as you can see in the pictures.

Front









Side









Face









Different Arm Set









That's all for today. C&C is much appreciated, I'm always looking to improve my work


-Chin


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking good! Nice 'green' work you have going there. Keep it up:victory:


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

The lightning claw looks awesome! 

Cant wait to see some paint on these guys.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

your work with green stuff is awe inspiring definatly have some rep... and i will be watching closely


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

man I wish I had skills like that +rep i'm keeping up with this log


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys

No real work done yet. Still waiting on the greenstuff before I can do anything useful.

I have some concept art drawn up for the Daemon Prince that's going to occupy this thread soon. I drew up a few sketches, let my brother pick the one he liked best. Here it is:










I know on different threads I said I was gonna use feathered wings .... yeah ok, well the 'customer' didn't like that sketch so much. So he's gonna end up a cross between a huge noise marine/raptor/ahnold.

And although it's isn't drawn in on this photo, I'm pretty sure that the circle in the slaanesh-mark-sword will get some tubing of it's own extending out of his arm, and a massive speaker in it. Not a for real speaker ... but I'll do my best.

Good? Bad? Ugly?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

What about, instead of a sword, a guitar shaped object?

or a massive Double bass 

on a serious note, the sketch is pretty awesome. I like the way the jetpack is one with the body.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

I like the GS work you have done. I haven't been so bold as to try it yet. keep up the good work. I'll be watching for the painted stuff.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Green stuff finally came in ... I swear US post is retarded. On the tracking info, I can see that it took one day to get from Michigan to St Louis .... and then it sat there for 5 days before they delivered it.

Anyway, finished the tubing on the captain's LC, and put scales on his cloak.





























He's not getting his powerplant until I paint him up, so that I don't frig up the details on the pack or cloak.

Started sculpting the base armiture of the DP, but then got sidetracked. Also, does anyone know how to cut brass piping without a power tool? My dremel isn't in this state ...










That's just the lower half of his body, so I expect him to end up as one massive mofo.

Got a box of terminators in, decided one would become a libbie with SS.

Here's the librarian so far, no robes on him yet.










And the Storm Shield so far










He'll get some appropriate robes at some point ...
Also, if you can see it this is going to become a heavy flamer/ass cannon man. Check out his goggles.










And lastly, a full shot of the army just so you know exactly how much crap I have to paint after I run out of things to convert or sculpt.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm, you're lucky you only have that to paint! :victory:
Some very cool conversions there, like the sternguard sarge, may be simple, but oh, did he get a nice look or what?!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

vey nice converting i wish i was that good with green stuff. Keep up the good work oh and have some rep


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

*Librarian consuming my time*

K, so After finally getting the green stuff in, I've discovered that it has a slightly different ... feel ... than the GW stuff. Looks the same, but it ends up being much LESS sticky when first applied. But if I add more yellow to it, it starts coming apart when I work it (almost like it has very little internal adhesion or something). Regardless, I have been working on the Termie/SS Librarian, Pics are below.


Librarian




























His shield, newly completed



















His spear - Look closely. I am calling it the Aquilar Spear, but that's a working title.




























The base. It will end up looking like rusty steel/industrial ruins, with snow. This will match the snow/industrial modular board I am building with a friend at the end of the summer.



















This is what the finished product will look like




















I want to paint the separate pieces before he goes together, to make sure I don't botch it.

The only problem so far is the skull with wings on the font of the psychic hood. If you look closely you can see that it isn't there in the last two pics ... cause it fell off. I'm torn between trying to find a better way to make it stay, and just forgetting it. Opinions?

-chin


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

it looks amazingly good i love the spear so much (spear of the imperium?) i think you should leave the skull aquila off it looks just as good without it... (i think better!)


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Good God man, that model is amazing!!! I will have to *try* and steal that. hehe hhave soe rep good sir.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Man that librarian is going to look BA when he gets some paint. it looks great now. and i feel the same way you feel about people jumoping on the band wagon for sallies. ive seen the boyscouts(ultramarines) played with vulkan rules. but I like they way your army is coming along. and i like the successor chapter route something different.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Great conversions all of them, keep up the good work!
Apparently I must spread more rep before giving you some so youll have to do with nice words for now:wink:


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks awesome. I'd say forget about the winged skull.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

*Needs more Killy*

First off.

CONVERSION CONTEST

go vote if you haven't yet
and make sure you look for my inquisitor 
/shameless plug

But back on subject
Built some more and pondered when I was gonna finish buying paint so I could start laying color on some of this plastic. As it stands, I currently own 11 pots, and I'm going to see if I can do my models with just those paints, plus the wash set and black and white  lol.

But anyway, stuff I built for today

Dreadnought got taken out of the box, I decided that the generic CC weapon wasn't .. deadly enough. For my marines. See below for details. He is also gonna get a termie-style heraldry plate, you can see the start of it.


Dread




















The green stuff on the end of the arm is gonna get sanded into a blade for the spear. The extra spears were to make it more killy, I don't give a damn if it looks chaos-y or not. It's made to kill shit.



















On the body



















Lastly, an objective marker and a homing beacon I threw together for fun



















that's all for today folks. C&C appreciated, as always

-chin


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

wow realy nice


----------



## Saggamortuss (Aug 22, 2008)

Sweet! Awesome sculpting, definitely a thread to follow!


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

*Back to Pointy Ears*

In the few days that Heresy was down, I started going into withdrawal, and .. visited Dakka. I KNOW. Forgive me.

Anyways a few of them, namely Migsula and CMDante, have threads regarding something called =I=munda. Model things that are cool, and then play out campaigns with them. My kind of thing.

So this is the start of my own =I=munda warband, assuming I can get my regular opponents to play it with me. I've decided to have a Rogue Trader/Scruffy character, who has some notably odd compatriots. First up are a few eldar.

So, without further ado, the Swordsman Assassin. A sneaky little bugger who goes about knifing unsuspecting guards and the like. Dark Elf head, swords, guardian legs, DA body




























An eldar heavy. Because I love the idea of one of my spess elfes lugging around a shuriken cannon and tearing people to shreds with it. DA body, Dark Elf helmet, Shuriken cannon from the vehicles weapons sprue.

Pre-arms:










Post-arms:




















And the psyker. I have pretty ambitious plans for this bad boy. These three eldar went rogue at some point, and left their craftworld to become exodites like so many others. However, after going this one began to realize that he was developing latent psychic powers. Rather than curtailing his power, he uses it quite frequently to get his way .. with some atypical results.

He's gonna be floating forwards in the air, with chains around his feet/chest, attached to bricks that he is dragging forwards. His hand is posed like he is lifting something up, because he will be using some type of power. I haven't decided if it will be fire, or lightning, or what.

I think my favorite idea so far is having a cracked area in the ground in front of him, like someone just dropped a MASSIVE wrecking ball there, and putting splattered bits of guardsmen around that area. Like he just raised his hand and made someone go SPLAT.

DA body, storm guardian head, DA arms.

Pre-robage










Post robage



















Obviously they're all WIP, but the first two are approaching done, whereas the psyker has just started. The waist on him looks a little thin, because it still needs a sword in sheath, belt, all the appropriate psyker bits, and then the upper half of his body is getting robed.


C&C appreciated as always

- chin


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice gs cloak, same as the dynamic pose of the psyker :good:

I'm not a big fan of the Shuriken cannon (looks really big), but that's just my taste


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking awesome man.. i personally like the sprue robe legs very smart!


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

*Some Paint*

Got the rest of my basic paints - cheapo white and black, and a few metallics. Decided to practice on a fire warrior, since I haven't painted anything in errr, 6 years? Approximately.

Various stages of WIP



















Where it is now, fairly close to done






































Since this is the first time painting in a very long time ... and my old stuff is rather shit anyway, I'd really like some constructive feedback on this one. Thanks a lot!

-chin


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

That's nice for a first time in such a long time! Shure with some practice you'll be k***ing ****s 
Pics are very dark but, as far as I can see you'd exagerate the highlights and the shadows, mostly on blue areas.

I hope it helps mate


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

*Fishie Finished*

Finished the Fire Warrior. I'm putting it up in the P&M thread too, people seem more willing to throw advice there. It's really just posted here for posterity.
Still needs to be based, obviously.














































that's all for today folks.

-chin


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

hey like the fire warrior very nice colors that work well together.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

*Got Stuff from E-Bay*

My package arrived yesterday!

BITZ FOR THE BITZ GOD










$10 for the contents of an empire state troops box, chaos marauder heads, and an assortment of chaos knight bits. I immediately fell in love with these 










And, as you can see, set about planning for ANOTHER hq for my marine army ... sigh. Guess I'll retire the old chaplain, and make him a sternguard vet. Good thing he has no paint yet ...

Anyway, here's a picture of the general shape together. Cut the legs apart, drilled holes, repositioned them. Built suitably impressive base.










However, at some point I decided that I wanted him to be in older armor. I picked Mark V, heresy armor is always cool. So I got a lot of the greenstuff done last night.

Also, realized the trick to my new greenstuff is using 3:2 yellow to blue. WTF? Why do they give me equal amounts of each if it doesn't work that way ...

Pics of the progress on the chappy. I think he'll get a jump pack eventually.





































And, his shoulderpads and right arm.










I *really* like how he's turning out so far. Still have a bunch of greenstuff left to do though, namely all the left leg power cabling, bulk out his stomach area, sculpt the cabling on the stomach, cabling on the right side of his chest, sculpt the kneepads, and add rivets.

whew. I'll get it done tonight 

Only one question. Do I leave the mace? Or do I try and make something that screams rosarius. I really like how brutal the mace looks, but I'm not sure if it's "chaplain" material. Eh.

C&C welcome as always

-chin


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Dont bulk out the stomach. A 'thinner' style of power armour would look good as artificer armour.

The mace look good. its a keeper (Y)


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking real nice crim... makes me have ideas


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

*Chaplain coming along*

I love the sweet taste of progress

First off, dread got a face.










Now the chaplain. Muahahahaha. Coming along quite nicely. I'm fairly pleased so far - my green stuff work could be cleaner, if the damn stuff would stick. Impossible. Anyways:















































Woooo. He still needs a left kneepad, and I might do some touchups. I'm also considering filling some of the space between the power cables on the thighs, to make sure that they're even. Or I might just sand it down, we'll see.

C&C?

-chin

EDIT: Now, looking at it in the pics, I might change the angle of the head. Originally it needed to be like that to see around the shoulder pad, but I fixed the pads. So I'm thinking I'll straighten his head up a little.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

lookin sick! sucks you Greenstuff isnt sticky  dont really have any C&C looks good tho!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep, they look great. About the chaplain head I thing the same as you.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

*Meh*

Little bit of work done. Studded the chaplain's right leg, I think the left leg is gonna stay bare. He got a few purity seals. Chopped out his head, and reposed it to look more natural.

WORD TO THE WISE: When doing mark V armor, DO NOT do the studs with greenstuff. It's an absolute pain in the ass to get it to look good and round.

Anyway.














































Also, started on an eldar autarch since I don't have one. He's gonna be the suicide melta variety. I threw in a power sword too, just for kicks.

The base model is a swooping hawk exarch, I had lost the head and left arm long ago and it's not like I run hawks anymore -_- so why keep a headless armless exarch.



















Something I noticed while putting him together - the size of the eldar range varies GREATLY. I was planning on using the DA exarch bare head, but when I sized it up I realized that head is fricking HUGE next to this body. And not just the head, so are all the helmeted ones too. Hand's/arms are bigger on the DA as well.

So I used the head and sword arm from a broken up storm guardian I've had lying in my bitz box for years. Apparently the older eldar metals are still correctly proportioned, cause that DA sprue is just silly out of scale.

And a taste of what's coming










The inquisitor is primed! Muahahaha ...

-chin


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

*Must build more*

I briefly considered buying a set of jetpacks from GW, then woke up. Hah. Pulled out a bunch of bits, and decided to make a suitably ornate jetpack to match the chaplain's current ornate armor.

bitz










You can see the mangled backpack and piece of assault cannon already coming together there.

Anyways, pictures of the finished product.




























Mocked up on the chaplain. I think I'm going to paint them separately, then attach later.




























Also, I started painting my vindicare to put off having to decide on a color scheme for the marines ... lol.



















I like the chaplain so much, that I think I might do a Vanguard Assault squad, just for kicks, all in mark V armor. I need to find a better way to do rivets if I do, but I think it would look great. Thoughts?

C&C welcome!

-chin


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

:shock: That backpack is freaking awesome. Well... the whole chaplain lol.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

man i totally love that jet pack.. do you think you could do a run down of the bits used?

seriously awesome dude!


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Sure. Lol, you two are the only ones who look at this log apparently, so of course I'll give you the rundown ...

Space marine backpack
for the central piece that connects to his back, and for the angled bit to get the position of the jets right

2x Assault Cannon (mine were from the ravenwing acessory sprue)
These were both the top section (piece behind the vents) and also the main section of the engine (you should be able to see the barrel)

2x vent pieces from the typhoon ML land speeder upgrade
They were the vents for the intakes.

gun covers and doohickey from the eldar vehicle weapons sprue
The gun covers were the main plates on top of the jets, and the doohickey got cut off to be the thrusters.

And that's it .... pretty simple. Took a lot of cutting though.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

That Chaplain looks ace! Good GS work, good pose and good choice of bits for him:victory:

Did you get some other sort of GS btw? I aint never experienced "non sticky" GS:dunno:


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know what's wrong with the green stuff. I got it on e-bay, since I wanted to get more than the few inches you get from games-workshop. It was kneadatite, came in the container, I don't know what the hell is wrong with it. It's honestly to the point where I'm not sure if I can keep using it, I've tried different ratios, but it is 1. not sticky enough to work with whithout having it fall off, I had to superglue in the rivets and 2. I can't pull the damn stuff without having it tear. Does anyone have a good source for large amounts of GS? Cause the stuff I have currently is worthless.

More pics of the chappy, I temporarily glued the backpack on for photos. He also got nail-polish rivets, the stuff works great, I'm putting up a tutorial on using it cause it is so easy/looks good.

Last pics before he gets primed. I wanted the finished images so I could enter him in the next conversion contest if I deem him worthy.














































-chin


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats *the*best Chaplain i have ever seen.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

:shok::shok::shok:
one word: Amazing
Keep up the Amazing work


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

hey that chaplain is nice. what did you use to make his power weapon.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

WHFB Chaos Knight arm. It has a spiky mace, I carefully trimmed the spikes off. You can see it still with spikes in one of the earlier posts, I have some of the pieces I used laid out.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

*Space Pirates!*

Finished up the chaplain and the vindicare. I'll photograph them when I get a chance during the day and put up the finished images. The inquisitor is still staring at me begging for paint. Bastard.

I started throwing together a gang for Necro/=I=munda. I want to play, to the extent that I'm trying to recruit my gf. Damn the lack of a local store ...

So the background for this gang is that they're a tough old gnarly lot who have been space pirates for most of their life. They will be on the ground for the campaign I'm planning, but they'll probably have a valkryie. So maybe they'll be sky pirates. They've been demoted from space pirates to sky pirates.

But anyway, the gang is still based around the theme of a boarding group. So I have a few regular pirates:



















Two more "experienced" looking hands. The one on the left will probably be the group leader:



















And the breachers. These are the first guys through the door, into the enemy ship. The goon on the left is just carrying a shotgun. The one on the right is the resident explosives expert. You can see he's about to chuck a melta bomb, and he has a cut down melta weapon in his right hand. It'll be a counts as meltagun:



















The last guy I am affectionately referring to as the cutter. He is also, the one that will take by far the most work. His job is to get in after the explosives/meltas are done, and hack out whatever is left to make it safe for the rest of the crew to rush through. To that end, he's going to be VERY heavily armored on the front, little to no armor on the back. The right arm is a shield and a cutting device, probably a counts as chainfist, and the left arm is a storm bolter for suppressing fire.




























Obviously, these are all WIP. Some are close to done, others - like the cutter - are pretty damn far from it. C&C welcome!

-chin


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Kickass, that's just awesome! I love original forces and with all that green stuff yours is certainly unique. I look forward to the painting of these units. Keep up the good work!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Lovely gang.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I love the chaplain and that terminator. Just serious badass looking.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

*Finally an Update*

Haven't gotten too much done recently. Work. Sucks how you need money for rent and food and all that other bullsh*t eh?

As promised, finished, varnished pics of the vindicare and chaplain. Also the test model for my SM color scheme.





































































































And the Autarch I started painting. I think the wings are about finished. We'll see.





























C&C always welcome

-chin


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Chin gotta hand it to you that chaplain is bad ass not doubt about. +rep for you.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

: O

......

awsome + rep


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

*zzzzzZZZAAAPP*

Pretty Autarch coming along as planned. Still debating a few color choices. The wing feathers and gems are mostly finished, with the exception of his spirit stone and the one next to it. All the areas that are brown are gonna turn milky white bone. The blade on the sword is done, the eyes are done. Basically all the detail work. Pics:














































I can't photograph the damn sword well! You get the idea.

C&C welcome as always

-chin


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Got a little more done. The bone is actually bone colored now.

Pics






































Only thing I'm not so sure about is the gun. Was gonna do it bronze blended up to gold, but I'm not so sure now after seeing it on there. Advice?
C&C welcome

-chin


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't worry, I dont know how to photograph miniatures at all.

If i did, id get some pictures up :/


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

I really like the chaplain dude nice


----------



## Vahouth (Jul 23, 2009)

Man, your work is amasing, especially the Chaplain!
Any update on the dreadnought?
Chears!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

that ulthwe autarch is looking awesome man. very impressed.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Those wings look great. Is the armour done or you still have to paint it?


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

*Finished. Kinda.*

Painted some SM backpacks, and it made me realize something - for a lot of pieces, painting on the sprue is REALLY easy. I think I'm going to do all of the bolters that way, as well as the arms for my eldar DA. With a little bit of touch up they look way better than my attempts to get in the crevices of fully built models.

First finished SM, 1294593 more to go:




























And I finished the Autarch, I think. It's going to be based green, with a few stones scattered in. Rocky field type thing. However, my flock is in NY and I'm not going home for another few weeks so I will base him then.














































I'm very happy with how most of it turned out. I'm unsure about leaving his loincloth blank though. Admittedly, they're not usually blank in the Grimdarkverse, but I feel like the model already has enough blending and detail to make it look good without anything. Help?

C&C invited

-chin


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Love the jump pack on the chappy, it looks so Gundam


----------

